# Stamford ct: climbers wanted



## alk (Mar 20, 2008)

Skilled climbers wanted.Top pay and benefits.CDL a plus
Contact Al Krivickas at Bartlett tree experts (203)327-9378 ext 18


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 20, 2008)

alk said:


> Skilled climbers wanted.Top pay and benefits.CDL a plus
> Contact Al Krivickas at Bartlett tree experts (203)327-9378 ext 18



Pm me if its 150,000 or better!


----------



## hornett224 (Mar 20, 2008)

*always a little too far.*

amazing how far stuff can be in a state this small.


----------



## netreelive (Feb 20, 2009)

BARTLETT


----------



## fishercat (Feb 20, 2009)

*really?*



netreelive said:


> BARTLETT



a haven't really heard anything about them in the negative.i had them send an arborist out to my house once because i had some questions regarding a maple that was near the foundation and septic.very professional and honest in my experience.i would use them again.i'd even work for them if they were closer to me.


----------



## Wishie22 (Feb 27, 2009)

netreelive said:


> BARTLETT



 U posted your looking for work.

Little far for myself (morning & evening commute would s:censored::censored::censored but if the money is right , work is work in today's economy.


----------



## jmack (Feb 28, 2009)

netreelive said:


> BARTLETT



ease up alk is a good guy and a hardcore treeman hes just trying to make his world better and dont discourage people big or small from posting he just wants climbers


----------



## fishercat (Mar 1, 2009)

*i'd work there is they were a little closer.*

considering how old the original post is,i'd say it's moot.


----------



## jmack (Mar 1, 2009)

fishercat said:


> considering how old the original post is,i'd say it's moot.



yep i was just excited to be logged in to AS !


----------



## fishercat (Mar 1, 2009)

*i can understand that.*



jmack said:


> yep i was just excited to be logged in to AS !



glad to see another CT member.


----------



## aterren (Mar 2, 2009)

So, on a related point, does anyone have, or could recommend, a small crew that could do a bit of climbing in South West CT? 

I have a few large trees that need to come down (a dead elm ~24" DBH, 2 dying ashes one is ~20" DBH, and 2 other tress). All are ~75' tall. There is a good bit of room -- in fact I think I could fell them myself but they are large and there are a few other trees I don;t want to damage.


----------



## netreelive (Mar 3, 2009)

aterren said:


> So, on a related point, does anyone have, or could recommend, a small crew that could do a bit of climbing in South West CT?
> 
> I have a few large trees that need to come down (a dead elm ~24" DBH, 2 dying ashes one is ~20" DBH, and 2 other tress). All are ~75' tall. There is a good bit of room -- in fact I think I could fell them myself but they are large and there are a few other trees I don;t want to damage.



I can help you out, give me a call 860-467-6866.


----------



## fishercat (Mar 4, 2009)

*same here.*

hell,we could car pool,LOL.


----------



## netreelive (Mar 4, 2009)

*car pool*

fishercat, you bring up a good point, I may be able to use a hand on a few jobs if interested. let me know.


----------



## Racerboy832 (Mar 4, 2009)

Where is South West CT are you? I am in the Danbury area.


----------



## aterren (Mar 4, 2009)

Ne,

I'm a ~2 miles from the Westchester county airport right off Rt 684. Today was a crazy day but I'll give you a call tomorrow.

All the best,

Adrien


----------

